# What do you pay for nail trimming?



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

As a groomer, I have always done my own dogs. If at work, nails are trimmed as part of makeover or by themselves I charge a fiver.

Recently, a customer took her dog to the vets to have her greyhunds nails trimmed (she didn't realise I would do them without bathing) It cost £18.40 :scared: if the vet did them and £15.40:scared: for the vet nurse

Is this just me or does this sound extortionate


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My vet does them for free


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I paid £10. I'm not going to the vets to have his nails trimmed again. He left him bleeding and he bled all over my floor after the 20 min walk home and there was a blood trail on the snow after me asking him if he should be bleeding like that. He also told me that Yuri needed more training because he grabbed him and tried to shove a muzzle over his head and Yuri got scared and tried to get away. It took 3 of us to hold him down and now everytime he sees nail clippers he runs behind me and cries. 

I'd much rather take him to a groomer... sorry  Yes I wouldn't pay even the vet £18 to cut my dogs nails. IMO £5 is very reasonable!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> I paid £10. I'm not going to the vets to have his nails trimmed again. He left him bleeding and he bled all over my floor after the 20 min walk home and there was a blood trail on the snow after me asking him if he should be bleeding like that. He also told me that Yuri needed more training because he grabbed him and tried to shove a muzzle over his head and Yuri got scared and tried to get away. It took 3 of us to hold him down and now everytime he sees nail clippers he runs behind me and cries.
> 
> I'd much rather take him to a groomer... sorry  Yes I wouldn't pay even the vet £18 to cut my dogs nails.


 
My vet said I can use the side of a match box to keep Daves claws down, he hates the nail clippers and wee'd on the floor at the vets :lol:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> My vet said I can use the side of a match box to keep Daves claws down, he hates the nail clippers and wee'd on the floor at the vets :lol:


I road walk him dailey to keep them down. I'm never taking him back there except for jabs and I'm asking for a diffirent vet. We are moving in august anyway so he will have a diffirent place. I take him in to get him weighed though because I don't want him to associate the vet with horror and evilness.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry I trim the dog's nails myself. I know there is a fee if you take them in to be done, but it's done freely while dogs are under anesthetic if you wish.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Sorry I trim the dog's nails myself. I know there is a fee if you take them in to be done, but it's done freely while dogs are under anesthetic if you wish.


My vet won't put dogs under to trim nails as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> My vet won't put dogs under to trim nails as far as I'm aware.


Sorry I meant if they need an anaesthetic for a procedure, say dental or whatever 

I don't think any vet would actually give an anaesthetic for nail trim :scared:

Some dogs may need sedation though? I am sure I have seen this done on tv vet programme ...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My dog is walked allot on pavement so hers are worn down and never need clipping but I do her dewclaws myself. Most vets do it for free on check ups.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> My dog is walked allot on pavement so hers are worn down and never need clipping but I do her dewclaws myself. Most vets do it for free on check ups.


My vet charges £7.50


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I do all of my own dogs, some are right little fidget bums but I always manage to get the job done without any blood  all of mine have black nails too so it can be hard to judge at times. 

When they were done at a groomers... only once and a long time ago, they bled quite a bit and it's put me off letting anyone else do it ever again 

I've heard people say that it doesn't hurt the dog even when it bleeds but seriously  if it bleeds, it hurts


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Luckily Shorty wears hers down but one of the chihuahuas I had had black nails and I didnt trust myself so a good friend did them for me free of charge


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 5, 2011)

the Vet nurse at our vets does it for free but nudges you towards the dogs trust or PDSA collection tin on the way out


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

the two we have now we need have to do - they do get a fair bit or walking on hard surfaces though. We had to trim Misty's (RIP) nails and she hated it!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

The groomer on my street charges £5 per dog.
I hold them while she does it.
I dont know what my vet charges but am pretty sure it would be more.lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I do them myself. I grind them rather than cut them. Find it so much quicker because otherwise they fidget!


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

I took Jack yesterday to the groomers and had them done. He makes a big fuss over it and with black nails, I'm worried about doing it myself. It costs £5. The vet said she'd do it but you'd need to pay the consultation fee i.e. around £25?

I did think about getting a nail grinder.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I don't pay anything!!, our vet or one of the VN's does them for free, I do the dewclaws myself. wayne.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've always done them myself. Clipped my old dog's. Bought a pedi-paws this time which was quite good but someone here mentioned a dremel and we havent looked back.
I would recommend a dremel to anyone. It's so easy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I pay a fiver at the groomer in [email protected] Jets nails are black and very hard so I'm worried about hurting him if I try to do it myself.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

my vet charges £8.50


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I would recommend a dremel to anyone. It's so easy.


Is this the one you've got?

761-03 Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Kit / Model: 761-03


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

keirk said:


> Is this the one you've got?
> 
> 761-03 Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Kit / Model: 761-03


I have this. Just as good and much cheaper 
Halfords | Rotacraft Variable Speed Mini Rotary Tool Kit


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I trained to be a Net Nurse, so I do them myself.


----------

